# Welcome to the "Bobm cut, paste, and highlight" fo



## smalls (Sep 9, 2003)

...all other opinions will be ignored. :roll:


----------



## SiouxperDave25 (Oct 6, 2002)

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Come'on...Bob's a good old boy...he can't help it if he was born on the wrong side of the street. :withstupid:


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

he cant help that his family tree doesnt split, just let him wallow in his own stupidity


----------



## 4CurlRedleg (Aug 31, 2003)

I know, lets have a personal attack forum!! :eyeroll:


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

thanks to bob most of these threads are attack forums, hence why this was put up in the first place


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

Ken said 


> Come'on...Bob's a good old boy...he can't help it if he was born on the wrong side of the street.


You're right Ken I was but I crossed to the Right side, I do thank you for your continued civility though. I know you read the posts and I know you do consider what I'm saying, so you better watch out we might end up one the same side of the street, neighbor :beer:

4curlredleg said


> I know, lets have a personal attack forum!!


 Thanks, but as you and I know these guys are no match for me. Like another famous conservative I could take them with one side of my brain tied behind my back :lol: 
Heck you know they made this Forum for me, every concerned citizen should be talking politics this year. Thanks Chris I'm happy as can be.


----------



## smalls (Sep 9, 2003)

> Thanks, but as you and I know these guys are no match for me.


What is the event Bobm? I think I would take 4curl over you if it came down to the eliminator from *American Gladiator*. And I believe Ken would be a worthy adversary in a competitive crossord puzzle match. Hmmm.... four letter word for Georgia Conservative...



> Heck you know they made this Forum for me


And I am suprised they didn't hide it down below the "conservation" forum.



> I know, lets have a personal attack forum!!


Which would be fine if we had a self defense forum to balance things out :beer: [/b]


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

I was agreeing with 4curl and like he and Ken very much, beating me at crossword puzzle wouldn't be to hard for Ken I'm sure. And needling you about the forum and your inability to discuss politics......smalls you just don't get it and probably never will.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Crossword Puzzles???I'm terrible at doing those...too frustrating for me.


----------



## Brad Anderson (Apr 1, 2002)

I know, lets have a spelling contest.


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

Hey, Ken thats one more thing we have in common, crossword puzzles drive me crazy. I don't really understand where he came up with that


----------



## cootkiller (Oct 23, 2002)

Spelling contest, hmmmm, that is one that boobm. would most certainly struggle at.

Coming from a guy that proclaims his superior intelligence he sure sucks at spelling and grammar.

cootkiller


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

Cootkiller still stinging from me calling you a dunce aren't you. Heck I apologized I'm sorry I hurt your feelings so badly. Time will heal the pain :lol:


----------



## Goldy's Pal (Jan 6, 2004)

Brad Anderson said:


> I know, lets have a spelling contest.


You're a daisy if ya do.

You're a "Georgia Peach" Bobby. :fro:


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

Goldy down here we reserve the "Georgia Peach" description for women, your not trying to flirt with me are you? :lol: :lol:


----------



## Goldy's Pal (Jan 6, 2004)

:lol: *NOPE*!!! If I didn't read your posts on politics Bob, I'd have to start reading the paper instead. You're worse than me during Gopher Hockey season!!


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

Heres something looking up!
Yes. There is some good news this morning

Finally, there is some justice in this world for the Bush-hating left. http://www.newsday.com/news/local/longi ... -headlines yesterday when he gave a commencement speech bashing President Bush and basically called him a liar. As soon as the criticism of Bush began, so did the booing.

Doctorow spent almost the entire 20-minute address criticizing Bush. Just how inspirational was this for the students? Somewhere I thought I read that when giving a commencement speech you're supposed to try to say something that the graduates might actually find inspiring! All Doctorow did was grind his political axe.

Many parents and relatives were outraged, saying that a commencement was no place for politics. They're right...talk about spoiling an important moment. It's also interesting that most of the faculty gave this guy a standing ovation, but only some of the students did. Maybe there still is hope. :beer:


----------



## MSG Rude (Oct 6, 2003)

Brad Anderson said:


> I know, lets have a spelling contest.


God knows I wood have a teribal time at this 1. I hav to kut and past it in a word dokumant and then spell chek it befour I put it hear. No time this time thoe so hav fun wit dis one yaall!



....Cootkiller...I really did try to mess up a lot of words up there...Just so you know and don't blast me with a snappy come back or rhetorical essay.

:beer:


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

> > > >Subject: are you the weak link? 
> > > > 
> > > > 
> > > > 
> > > >Are you the weakest link? Below are four (4) questions. You have to 
> > answer 
> > > >them instantly. You can't take your time, answer all of them 
> immediately. 
> > OK? 
> > > >Let's find out just how clever you really are. 
> > > > 
> > > > 
> > > > 
> > > >Ready? 
> > > >GO!!! (scroll down) 
> > > > 
> > > > 
> > > > 
> > > > 
> > > > 
> > > > 
> > > >First Question: 
> > > >You are participating in a race. You overtake the second person. What 
> > > >position are you in? 
> > > > 
> > > > 
> > > > 
> > > > 
> > > > 
> > > > 
> > > > 
> > > > 
> > > > 
> > > > 
> > > > 
> > > > 
> > > > 
> > > > 
> > > >Answer: If you answered that you are first, then you are absolutely 
> > wrong! If 
> > > >you overtake the second person and you take his place, you are 
second! 
> > > > 
> > > > 
> > > > 
> > > >Try not to screw up in the next question. 
> > > >To answer the second question, don't take as much time as you took 
for 
> > the 
> > > >first question. 
> > > > 
> > > > 
> > > > 
> > > > 
> > > >Second Question: If you overtake the last person, then you are...? 
> > > > 
> > > > 
> > > > 
> > > > 
> > > > 
> > > > 
> > > > 
> > > > 
> > > > 
> > > > 
> > > > 
> > > > 
> > > > 
> > > > 
> > > > 
> > > > 
> > > >Answer: If you answered that you are second to last, then you are 
wrong 
> > > >again. Tell me, how can you overtake the LAST person?! 
> > > > 
> > > > 
> > > >You're not very good at this are you? 
> > > > 
> > > > 
> > > > 
> > > > 
> > > > 
> > > > 
> > > > 
> > > > 
> > > > 
> > > > 
> > > > 
> > > > 
> > > >Third Question: Very tricky math! Note: This must be done in your 
head 
> > only. 
> > > >Do NOT use paper and pencil or a calculator. Try it. 
> > > > 
> > > > 
> > > > 
> > > > 
> > > > 
> > > > 
> > > > 
> > > > 
> > > > 
> > > > 
> > > > 
> > > > 
> > > > 
> > > > 
> > > >Take 1000 and add 40 to it. Now add another 1000. Now add 30. Add 
> another 
> > > >1000. Now add 20. Now add another 1000. Now add 10. What is the 
total? 
> > > > 
> > > > 
> > > >Scroll down for answer.. 
> > > > 
> > > >Did you get 5000? The correct answer is actually 4100. 
> > > > 
> > > > 
> > > > 
> > > >Don't believe it? Check with your calculator! Today is definitely not 
> > your 
> > > >day. Maybe you will get the last question right? 
> > > > 
> > > > 
> > > >Mary's father has five daughters: 1. Nana, 2. Nene, 3. Nini, 4. Nono. 
> > What is 
> > > >the name of the fifth daughter? 
> > > > 
> > > > 
> > > > 
> > > > 
> > > >Answer: Nunu? 
> > > >NO! Of course not. Her name is Mary. Read the question again 
> > > > 
> > > > 
> > > > 
> > > > 
> > > >KEEP THIS GOING TO FRUSTRATE THE "SMART PEOPLE" IN YOUR LIFE


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

i got 2 of em, im happy


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

:toofunny: It's a bugger isn't it....you are a good reader tiger!!


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

Thats pretty funny I still don't get the math question I guess I'll have to go get a calculator :lol:


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

A gallon of unleaded around the world

Country Price per gallon Country Price per gallon 
Australia (Sydney) $2.68 (C) Japan (Tokyo) $4.25 (C) 
Belgium $4.87(A) Kuwait (Kuwait City) $0.65 (B) 
Bolivia (La Paz) $1.60 (B) Mexico (Mexico City) $2.12 (B) 
Brazil (Sao Paulo) $2.78 (B) Netherlands $5.83 (A) 
Egypt (Cairo) $0.55 (B) Norway (Stavanger) $4.78 (C) 
France $4.52 (A) South Africa (Capetown) $2.31 (B) 
Germany $5.28 (A) UAE (Dubai) $1.10 (B) 
India (New Delhi) $2.70 (C) United Kingdom $5.40 (A) 
Italy $5.06 (A) Venezuela (Caracas) $0.14 (B)

Wow gas is $0.14/gallon in Venezuela , just some more copy/paste action.


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

you will notice that the gas costs more in the european countries where driving isint very popular, such as france. doesnt mean too much but i think its good to know these useless facts


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

From what I understand the Venezuelan President is flippin us the bird and this is part of it. I guess we been trying to tell them what to do with their reserves too, dang it.


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

MT driving is popular in France they just drive very little fuel efficient cars, driving in Paris is really an experience they pay no attention to lanes you can have five cars abreast at times they just drive anywhere they can squeeze into. One thing that is nice is there are bicycle trails everywhere in Europe and car drivers respect the bikers. People are in good shape you rarely see a fat person. Because its a commodity the whole world pays pretty much the same for fuel most of the difference of the cost of fuel in Europe is tax because they are socialist democracies. The trains in Europe are unbeliveable, precisely on time and fast ( over 200MPH) and reasonably priced due to government subsidy. If you ever get the chance to go to Europe go, its very interesting.


----------

